# Help Fund a Brother's Professional Journey



## Mac (Apr 3, 2014)

Brethren,


The pharmacy residency application is extremely competitive, and I feel extremely honored that I was chosen for a position with a VA Medical Center in Oregon. Unfortunately, we were not anticipating such a drastic move (Texas to Oregon) when we started this process, and the cost is substantial. We have to be in Oregon by the beginning of June, and I graduate at the end of May.


My family and I have started a GoFundMe page with our goal listed, and I do hope you will consider us in your alms giving. The transition will be a stressful one as we move my family across the country, and the financial burden is a significant part of that stress. Any donation is appreciated, as are prayers in these coming months.


http://www.gofundme.com/81xo5s


----------



## JJones (Apr 4, 2014)

What part of Oregon are you moving to?  That's a very beautiful part of the country but I hear it can get a good bit colder than we're used to here in Texas.

I hope you have a smooth transition there and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2014)

JJones said:


> What part of Oregon are you moving to?  That's a very beautiful part of the country but I hear it can get a good bit colder than we're used to here in Texas.


We're heading to the southern part, between Portland and California. 



> I hope you have a smooth transition there and wish you the best of luck.


I hope so, too. We have a full house (people and pet wise) to transplant from one state to another. Looking forward to being settled! Just to have to get over this particular bump in the road.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2014)

Donations of $20 or more will not only help out a fellow Mason but I'll upgrade your account to a Premium Membership!

Donate here:

http://www.gofundme.com/81xo5s

Reply to this thread once you've made a donation.


----------



## Mac (Apr 8, 2014)

A very generous offer. Thanks, Blake!


----------



## 4570 (Apr 12, 2014)

What does a Premium Membership offer?

Sorry not meaning to sound cheap but...
The wife is telling me I should be retiring for work sooner rather than later.
If so I will need to reel in my spending habits.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showthread.php/12286-Help-Support-My-Freemasonry

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

